# Blogs



## ducati916 (8 January 2007)

*Admin*

How about a link from your website to members blog's?
There are some potentially quite interesting [specialized] members blog's

Examples;

http://ducati998.wordpress.com/
http://www.fundamentalanalyst.blogspot.com/
http://sigmaoptions.blogspot.com/
http://www.drawdown.blogspot.com/

jog on
d998


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2007)

Any ASF member with a blog is entitled to put a link to it in their signature  as long as they follow the rules  re: signatures.

Anyone who abuses the privilege (e.g. spamming their blog) will have it withdrawn.

P.S. 'Blogs' is plural and has no apostrophe.


----------



## ducati916 (8 January 2007)

*Joe*

So I guess that's a no then.
Fair enough, the problem is that I have to look in their profiles to see if they have a blog, then add it to my favourites if I like it.

If it was linked to ASF, I'd see something like;

*stevo*............http://www.drawdown.blogspot.com/
Under a blogs tab.

Just an added resource.

jog on
d998


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2007)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> *Joe*
> 
> So I guess that's a no then.
> Fair enough, the problem is that I have to look in their profiles to see if they have a blog, then add it to my favourites if I like it.




Well actually its a yes... 

I think the best place for a link to someones blog is in their signature, which is where you have 'Multa renascentur quae iam cecidere, cadentque Quae nunc sunt in honore'.


----------



## ducati916 (8 January 2007)

*Joe*

Ahhhhh!
Ok, my mistake.

jog on
d998


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2007)

I also respectfully request that those members who choose to link to their blog from their signature include a return link to ASF somewhere on their blog. 

It would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2007)

Duc, your link wasn't live so I fixed it. It is now clickable.


----------



## ducati916 (8 January 2007)

*Joe*

I'll add ASF...........

jog on
d998


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2007)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> *Joe*
> 
> I'll add ASF...........
> 
> ...




Thanks. Appreciated.


----------



## theasxgorilla (8 January 2007)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> *Admin*
> 
> How about a link from your website to members blog's?
> There are some potentially quite interesting [specialized] members blog's
> ...




Hey Duc, thats your blog at the top! 

This could be a good idea.  Topics of interest that are covered in detail on users' blogs will likely stimulate discussion topics back in the forum.  The linking back to ASF from all blogs makes sense.  It is a hub for the exchange our of thoughts and ideas.


----------



## ducati916 (8 January 2007)

*Grilla*

Sure you could have Options blogs [enzo] Fundamental blogs, Gann blogs, Mechnaical or Systems blogs etc.

The method currently used is ok, but you have to find a poster that you like and then find if they have a blog.

If the blogs were linked under a tab at the menu bar, you would have something like;

enzo........Options...........http://sigmaoptions.blogspot.com/
Or simply just a straight list of blogs by author, without topic

Anyway, just an idea.
jog on
d998


----------



## Dr Doom (8 January 2007)

Ducati,
I think JB kinda, sorta, is hinting that bloggs are in competition with ASF   . While an excellent vehicle in their own right, bloggs have limited means for continued discussion, as opposed to here on ASF. I read your latest blog & agree and all, so why not have the same post here for wider discussion?. It's only a copy and paste.    
DD


----------



## ducati916 (8 January 2007)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Ducati,
> I think JB kinda, sorta, is hinting that bloggs are in competition with ASF   . While an excellent vehicle in their own right, bloggs have limited means for continued discussion, as opposed to here on ASF. I read your latest blog & agree and all, so why not have the same post here for wider discussion?. It's only a copy and paste.
> DD




*DD*

Sure, I appreciate that fact, but I like many don't have time, nor the interest to follow every thread on ASF..........but, if I could have a quick sqizz at members blogs that are all listed under an index of some description, there may well be a blog that is of great interest, from an author, on a thread that I don't happen to read for whatever reason.

jog on
d998


----------



## theasxgorilla (8 January 2007)

Blogs can be quite verbose.  I would think that cutting and pasting entire blogs into threads on ASF could be a conversation killer.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 January 2007)

Personally I think there is no need for a blogs section. Surely if you spend a bit of time on ASF you will come across some blogs in peoples' signatures.


----------



## stevo (9 January 2007)

The main reason I started a blog was because some sites don't accept image uploads - I needed to store the images somewhere. Then I found that it was useful record for my own purposes, although I don't post full blown systems on my blog, just ideas.

I don't see the need for a blogs section on ASF. If someone wants more info on a post or insight on a poster then they can check the posters blog.


----------



## Fleeta (17 January 2007)

I started a blog. Don't know why, I thought I was missing out on something. I'm sure one day, when they run out of space on the Internet, I will volunteer my blog to be the first thing to be removed!


----------



## wayneL (17 January 2007)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> I started a blog. Don't know why, I thought I was missing out on something. I'm sure one day, when they run out of space on the Internet, I will volunteer my blog to be the first thing to be removed!




Your link didn't work...all fixed now


----------



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

Questions



1. How do you find out who has a blog?

2. Can you put your blog address in your signature?



Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moneymajix,

If you are referring to the ASF blogs, the answers are as follows:

1. When you enter the ASF blogs section at the top left you will see a box called 'Blog Statistics'. Click on the number next to 'Total Blogs', this will take you to the list of ASF blogs. (See attachment 1)

2. You can, but there's no need. For those with an ASF blog, there is a link at the top right of every one of your posts that says 'Blog Entries' that takes people straight to your blog. (See attachment 2) Although if you have a private blog, people will not be able to access it.

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

Hi

Thanks.

I found the 12 listed blogs. 

There seems to be only 10 when I counted the list!

Do you mind telling me how to:
change the name of your blog?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




Go into your Blog Control Panel: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/blog_usercp.php

...and you will see all your options on the left hand side.


----------



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

Cheers, JB.

Can I ask another 2 Qs?


Categories.


If you have posted under no category can you transfer a post to a specific category?

and

When posting, how to do put a post in a specific category?


Sorry. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Cheers, JB.
> 
> Can I ask another 2 Qs?
> 
> ...




Moneymajix,

Yes, you can recategorise blog entries by editing them and checking the box of the category you wish to put it in. You edit entries by clicking on the pencil symbol '
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





' you will see at the bottom of each entry.

You put your blog entries in specific categories by checking the box of the category you would like to file it under. You will find the category boxes just under the text area as you are typing in your entry. It is the first section in 'Additional Options'. Please note that these categories will not appear until you have defined them in the 'Blog Categories' section of your Blog Control Panel: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/blog_usercp.php?do=editcat

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

Btw, Joe

What do you think of these names for a blog?



The Joe Blow Show


Not your Average Joe 


and (no, too rude!)


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions but I'm kind of fond of 'Administrative Thoughts' as most of my posts have to do with ASF's administration.

Any reason why your blog is private MoneyMajix?


----------



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

Hi Joe

Thanks for your advice.


Admin thoughts, reminds me of the public service. 
To each their own. 
LOL.

Did not know it was private. Can u expand please?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Did not know it was private. Can u expand please?




It is currently private.

You set your blog permissions in the 'Permissions and Privacy' section of your Blog Control Panel: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/blog_usercp.php

You will see it down the bottom.


----------



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

Joe

Thanks.

I think it is changed. I think I have gone public.




PS: Blow-by-blow-admin-istrations.


(Oops, did I say that?)


----------



## greenfs (22 September 2007)

If you have gone public what is your stock code? 

I think I might like to go short in the share mainly due to the problems management is experiencing in administration. LOL


----------



## moneymajix (23 September 2007)

$MX (MMX taken)

or

MM$


:iagree:


----------

